# Malware?



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2014)

Was going through some past GBs , clicked on this thread and my Norton fired off a Danger, this contains Malware alarum. 







I've noticed that this Nxthanos character has several threads locked. Is this the reason or is there Malware?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2014)

The only locked threads of theirs, from what I can see, are the completed group build threads


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)

Nxthanos was banned temporarily . Then the punishment expired. But his threads could have stayed closed. I checked on the thread and nothing has happened. No malware allert.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Wojtek. I know you guys are on the ball here. I just went back, clicked on the thread and as you say, nothing happened this time. Probably Norton getting a little anxious as it hasn't fired off any warnings to me in a long time .

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)

I have looked at the thread and there are hot links posted. So it might have been the reason. Anyway thank you for informing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2014)

Think that Norton is just showing that it works like a good boy, to stay in your books, don't want to get booted and replaced by some younger and better looking version you know...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2014)

Norton can be a bit funny at times to be fair...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2014)

But it didn't win the Fringe 'Best Joke' award ..............


----------

